

Anthem Blue Cross hacked, SSN, medical IDs taken - sethvargo
http://anthemfacts.com

======
akerl_
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9001713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9001713)

------
heavymark
I thought that page explicitly says medical records weren't taken? Only
medical ID #.

~~~
jawns
You're correct. The page says: "Based on what we know now, there is no
evidence that credit card or medical information, such as claims, test results
or diagnostic codes were targeted or compromised."

OP's title ("Anthem Blue Cross hacked, SSN, medical records taken") should be
changed by the mods.

------
jstalin
I like the low-res pixelated photo of the CEO. Classy.

